# Cassie has a red eye



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I say maybe she scratched it.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

that's just what Tinkerbell looked like. we put a cold cloth on it. And by morning she could open it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like it hurts. I think I would take him into the vet tomorrow. And chatting more in chat about it. See you in a minute


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Kinda hard to see with his eye closed, but it's irritating him for sure. Could be anything. Foreign object in his eye or allergic reaction to something. Wash it out with saline. The kind made for contacts and nothing else. Careful of nasal saline its not the same as contact lens saline and will cause further irritation. A soothing eye ointment might help too. Check out Wal-marts contact lens supply section. I think they have eye ointments for allergies their.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Conjunctivitis...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It could be pink eye which is contagious to other dogs!.I would get him to the vet.


----------

